# About to be homeless in Boston :(



## Lanni (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys. I was just recently got fired from my job and kicked out of my former home. I have absolutely no money and I'm looking for some squats in the Boston/ Cambridge area. If anyone knows of some please feel free to pm or reply with info.
Thanks, lanni


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your difficulties. Hopefully somebody here will have some good info for you.


----------



## Lanni (Feb 21, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Sorry to hear about your difficulties. Hopefully somebody here will have some good info for you.


Thanks man. I know Boston fairly well but i know nothing of the squatting or punk scenes at all. Like you said hopefully someone on here is knowledgable of the Boston area.


----------



## Tude (Feb 21, 2015)

hey - it's a bitch right now in boston with the nasty weather --- keep an eye on some shelters to stay alive. We are having quite an issue here in rochester ny but you guys just keep getting hit and hit and hit ...

Some info here-

http://www.homelessshelterdirectory.org/cgi-bin/id/city.cgi?city=Boston&state=MA


----------



## Kal (Feb 21, 2015)

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 21, 2015)

im sorry for yer situation, but being that you have just signed up i feel sketchy giving you squat info because it screams cop to me. check shelters, i hope you have warm clothes bostons a hell of a place to be stranded right now.


----------



## Lanni (Feb 21, 2015)

I know thats a huge issue right now in boston because the T isnt even running half the time and its a bitch to even get around in all this snow. If I had any money id buy a plane ticket somewhere south but i don't at the moment. I might end up just taking some benzos and go into a detox to get to a TSS to wait out the winter. Either way things aren't looking too good.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 21, 2015)

I think the detox route may be a decent idea especially if you have addiction problems that lead to this new found homelessness. I wish I found treatment sooner!


----------



## pigpen (Feb 21, 2015)

Lanni said:


> Thanks man. I know Boston fairly well but i know nothing of the squatting or punk scenes at all. Like you said hopefully someone on here is knowledgable of the Boston area.



check out youth on fire, it's a drop in center in cambridge, I see from your info you're young enough to go in. they can help you with warm gear and you can meet other homeless kids who can potentially show you a spot to stay. also they have food and toiletries/medical supplies and you can hang out in there during the week when they're open and stay warm. they're closed on weekends so you gotta wait until monday but here's a link to their facebook https://www.facebook.com/YouthOnFireMA

hope this helps.


----------



## Lanni (Feb 23, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I think the detox route may be a decent idea especially if you have addiction problems that lead to this new found homelessness. I wish I found treatment sooner!


I've actually been on the suboxone clinic for almost a year now so I've been clean from everything except a little pot. I was living at home with my parents and when i got fired from my job I got kicked to the streets. I was only thinking about detox because they send you to a tss for up to 6 months so you get 3 squares a day, a hot shower, and a warm bed.


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I think the detox route may be a decent idea especially if you have addiction problems that lead to this new found homelessness. I wish I found treatment sooner!


I actually went to a treatment center for 6 months up in Alpine once just to avoid the streets. I actually didn't have a drug addiction but it was my way of working the system. I had a blast and was on good terms till I got into transitional housing. Good advice!


----------

